# Distributor ID needed



## backinhs (Aug 31, 2015)

Can anyone identify this kit from the pictures? From a 1971 Lemans. Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks like a PerTronix Ignitor,


----------



## backinhs (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks, that was my guess as well. I sent an email to the to confirm but I suppose being the weekend I'll get a response soon.


----------

